# Anyone know a GOOD Trend Indicator that you can buy?



## Gunshow (22 October 2008)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know a good trend indicator you can buy that indicates changes in forex trends?

Cheers


----------



## skyQuake (22 October 2008)

Gunshow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know a good trend indicator you can buy that indicates changes in forex trends?
> 
> Cheers




Its Volume, and its free!


----------



## Page (22 October 2008)

There are many indicators on which you can trust like candlestick chart, bar chart line indicators etc.............


----------



## CanOz (22 October 2008)

How about an MA?


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 October 2008)

Gunshow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know *a good trend indicator *you can buy that *indicates **changes **in *forex *trends*?
> 
> Cheers




How can you identify a trend change when it happens.

You can`t.You can only see a new trend has developed after a series of higher highs and higher lows or lower highs and lower lows has developed.

The question is flawed!


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 October 2008)

Time frame is also a factor because there can be many trend changes within a larger trend (a 10 year uptrend for example).


----------



## tech/a (22 October 2008)

Indicator.
the best I've seen in any timeframe is VSA analysis.

Go to "You Tube"
Search Tradeguider or VSA.
There are hrs of Videos to watch.

You have to go past Gavin's sales pitches on EVERY clip and actually watch the vid and what its showing.
I have R/T Tradeguider and find for short term trading its a must.(For me).

But like all software and analysis it INDICATES.
*The best indicator is your own grey matter and experience!*

Oh I dont trade Forex.
But  charts a chart.


----------



## theasxgorilla (22 October 2008)

Gunshow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know a good trend indicator you can buy that indicates changes in forex trends?
> 
> Cheers




The real question is why do you want to know the trend has changed?  Is it to get on a new move, or get off an old one?

If it's the later then you might like to look at something which helps measure the speed of a trend, like a geoangle aka. Gann fans.  It's an interesting way to do it, since you might not necessarily know what the trend has changed to (it can well change to non-trending), but as the velocity of a trend changes, then that becomes something you then know, and can factor it into your decision making.


----------



## Kauri (22 October 2008)

the price moves the other way...

    cheers
............Kauri


----------



## MS+Tradesim (22 October 2008)

Jose Silva's MACDH kit.

http://www.metastocktools.com/MACDH/MACDHdiverg.htm

But don't be fooled into thinking any indicator *predicts* what will happen. All they can do is indicate higher probabillity points. If you are trying to catch direction changes you will need tight stops. You have to remember that trying to pick trend direction changes means you are actually going against the established trend. It takes a while before a new trend can be identified as clearly formed.

Be aware that there is no Holy Grail indicator. There are only ideas which can give you an edge and it is up to you to use psychology, money management and exits to make it work.


----------



## Reealjrd (22 October 2008)

Gunshow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know a good trend indicator you can buy that indicates changes in forex trends?
> 
> Cheers




Hello Gunshow,

My question is why you want to know the changing trend? Is it to go for a new buy, or come out off an old one?

If  you are trying to look for something which helps to measure the speed of a trend. It is an interesting rout to do it, since you may not know when the trend has turned around to (it can well change to non-trending), but as the speed of a trend turns, then that changes to something you know, and can change into your decision making.

Cheers


----------



## Naked shorts (27 October 2008)

Gunshow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know a good trend indicator you can buy that indicates changes in forex trends?
> 
> Cheers




I know just the thing, press the zoom out button on your chart... now look and see if the line is trending up, down or sideways.


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 October 2008)

Kauri said:


> the price moves the other way...
> 
> cheers
> ............Kauri


----------

